# Ole Pete's jigging spoon



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

I found a bunch of these that came with my boat. I have never used them before and cannot find them online. Anyone know about them? What they are worth


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Very good to pull some big perch at times. Since the company is not in business any longer I myself would hold onto to them and use them this year.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

ErieRider said:


> Very good to pull some big perch at times. Since the company is not in business any longer I myself would hold onto to them and use them this year.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What do you put on them I have like 20


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Is it the lead head with about a 6" lead tied to a single hook? If so, tip hook with a minnow. They do well when perch are spooked by spreaders and rigs. Basically a single hook and sinker rig.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

hold on to em. sometimes they will out produce spreaders.. did very well with em last season!! very hard to find


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I use them also from my kayak while perching on Erie . Hold on to them and use them


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

beetlebailey said:


> hold on to em. sometimes they will out produce spreaders.. did very well with em last season!! very hard to find


I have about 500 of them in assorted colors and in all 3 sizes. If you need any you know where to find them...........Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------

